# Proper Attic Ventilation



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi, I left a post for you at the first place you posted the ventilation questions.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Don't bother with a ridge vent if you can not install equal or greater soffit intake ventilation.


----------

